# Dramatic results with Rhodiola Rosea



## D Bergy

I am throwing this out there for anyone who may be interested in trying this supplement for Crohn's related depression and fatigue.

My son suffers from an autoimmune disease that is related to Crohn's, but different.

I will focus on the symptoms that are mental in nature since these are the most troublesome.

As you all know by now, I spend a great deal of time looking for methods to control, and hopefully cure Crohn's and two of my children's autoimmune diseases, as well as my wife's Lyme Disease.  I have the Lyme and my Crohn's well under control.  The other diseases I have not had a great deal of success with.

My youngest son has Hidradenitis Suppurativa. Other than the baseball size, extremely painful, abscesses this creates, it also has mental symptoms.

He suffers from depression, anxiety, and is unable to get up early in the morning. This inability to wake up has contributed to him losing a job even though he is quite talented in his work.

He has tried the usual depression medications which either zombied him out so bad, he could not stand it, or caused other problems such as suicidal tendencies. You all know the possible side effects of these drugs, and he seemed to exhibit all of them.

I used to think his inability to wake up was just a sheer lack of self discipline, but there is more to it than that. It is literally impossible to wake him up.

I have had him try many things to try help him with this disease, which of course is incurable.

I have not had much luck other than some slight benefits using some supplements.

That all changed recently with one supplement in particular. I had him try Rhodiola Rosea. I had never heard of this until recently, but thought it might help him. It has no known side effects, and has a history of helping with depression in Siberia.

He took some of this supplement, and the difference has been astounding. He is happy and now can sleep at night and more importantly he can get up in the morning. He has much more energy than he has had in a long time, probably ever.  Keep in mind he has not had much success with any other supplement or treatment I have come up with.  He did not expect that this would have any better results.  I was not all that confident either after so many failures.

I have never seen such a dramatic improvement for anything, from one supplement. It did not help his anxiety much, which is unfortunate, but the depression is gone, and he is able to function again as a normal person.

Crohn's is related to his disease, and some people have both of these diseases.  That is why I think this is worth a try if you suffer from these symptoms.

I would not even bring it up if he responded slightly to this supplement, but it was a dramatic improvement. He is taking slightly less than twice the recommended dosage, as that works better for him. 

I bought this from Puritans pride, but it is available from many sources.

I ordered some more, as I have a bit of this fatigue thing going on also, likely due to the improper immune function. I gave all of mine to my son, when I found out how well it was working for him.

I doubt it would work for everyone, as nothing ever does, but if even one quarter of the people suffering from these symptoms could be helped, it would be well worth trying it out.

That is all I can tell you at this time.  I will also be watching to see if it helps with his physical symptoms.  I doubt that it will, but I can only hope.

Dan


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks for posting this, it is very interesting to say the least!  I know you have alot on your plate, but how do YOU stay sane?  I have to say you are a fighter, and helping yourself as well as your family, puts you in the category of one in a Trillion!  Kudo's!!


----------



## HeatherMN

Thanks for the info Dan-I just ordered from GNC (9.99 super sale for 100 caps) I checked puritan first, but GNC beat them on price this time.
Hope it helps me, if it does I am going to recommend to other family members dealing with similar issues. I wonder if a 10 year old is too young to take it, my son could use a little assitance with focusing in school... He's not ADD or ADHD, just has a tendency to space out sometimes.


----------



## Astra

Thanks Dan
I saw that you had mentioned this in another thread the other day, and I searched for it. Here in the UK Holland & Barrett sell it for £6.00 for 100 capsules. This is in the half price sale.
I intend to buy some on Saturday for me and my boyf, he suffers with depression and low serotonin levels (SAD) and can become very lethargic.
Will let you know how we get on


----------



## D Bergy

I would appreciate any feed back on how it works, or does not work, for anyone trying it.

The only way we can get some kind of idea of how often it is likely to work, is to have honest reports from people using it.

I have never seen any drug or supplement that works for everybody, no matter what disease you are addressing, but some work more often than others.

My depression was caused by inflammation, and I control it by controlling the inflammation.  My son's depression did not respond much to the same treatment mine did, so there is a perfect example of different treatments for the same issue.

What I have not resolved in my case is the fatigue problem.  I won't say it is a big problem because I can live with it, but if I can eliminate it all the better.

I will see if this has any effect on my own fatigue, but even if it does not, I am very grateful that it has improved my son's life to a degree I would not have thought possible a few weeks ago.

Anyone using this will have to figure out their own ideal dosage, so do a little research on the maximum dose that can be used.  I doubt anyone would reach that threshold, but better to be safe. 

I would be cautious with giving it to young children.  Although it has no history of any adverse affects, that does not mean any given person could not be allergic, or respond negatively to it.  

Sometimes it pays big, to be persistent.

Good luck.


Dan


----------



## D Bergy

"how do YOU stay sane?"

Who said I was sane?

Dan


----------



## Crohn's 35

D Bergy said:


> "how do YOU stay sane?"
> 
> Who said I was sane?
> 
> Dan


:rof::ylol2:


----------



## D Bergy

Some more interesting information on Rhodiola Rosea.  It is used for more than I initially thought.

http://www.evolutionhealth.com/supplements/Rhodiola_Rosea.pdf

Dan


----------



## Astra

Thanks for that Dan, glad I read it!
It's important that the Rhodiola rosea that you buy contains rosavins. The Holland & Barett ones don't! They are extracts of 1% Salidroside.
I have ordered some from Nature'sBest, a UK firm. They cost £8 for 90 tablets.
The Rhodiola contains 8mg rosavins in a 1000mg tablet. They have a warning to remind people to only buy genuine Rhodiola that contains rosavin, not just 1% Salidroside.


----------



## D Bergy

Yes, I checked out the ones I ordered also.  They are the standardized type.  That is the problem with some supplements.  They don't always have the ingredients they should have.

Dan


----------



## ameslouise

I am eager to see how others do on this. Dan, it's great that your son has shown such marked improvement. Your family is lucky to have you championing for them; you are so diligent in your research.  

Do you think there would be any reason not to take it, even if one doesn't have issues with depression or fatigue?

- Amy


----------



## D Bergy

I do not know of any reason.  Athletes and many other groups use it to recover faster from exertion.  I am going to try it just because I am curious if it will give me a little more energy during the day.

The way it changes the immune function has me wondering if it could help with Crohn's specifically.  Probably not, but at the risk of a few dollars I am willing to give it a shot.

I really do not see much of a down side trying it out.  

I know someone who has Parkinson's symptoms, and once he is done with the drug he is trying, he is going to try this.  At this point he is not sure what he has, but his right arm shakes terribly.

Dan


----------



## ameslouise

Thanks, Dan. I am going to give it a try.  

Did you try another brand or are you sticking with the Puritan's pride?

-Amy


----------



## D Bergy

I am going to try the Puritans Pride brand, since I know it works. 

There may be more potent formulations, but that is just a matter of how many you take.

Dan


----------



## David

Who carries the Puritan's Pride brand?  I'm game to try it too


----------



## D Bergy

I order it online.  Just google Puritans Pride.

Another good company is Swanson's, but make sure it contains all the active ingredients, in another words it should be a standardized formula.

My son was here yesterday, and he said it is nothing short of a miracle for him.  He had tried controlling his depression since he was 16 years old, and now he finally has a solution.  I hope other s can benefit from this as well.

Never give up, the answer often lies where you would not expect it.  I have seen solutions to problems come from the most unlikely places.

Dan


----------



## Astra

I'm on day 2
Will report back in a week's time, if I can stay awake til then!
I'm hoping this Rhodiola will give me some energy.


----------



## D Bergy

I have read that higher dosages have a sedative affect and lower dosages increase energy levels.  It appears the dosage for any given person would be very specific, so some experimentation is needed.

I have only taken two of them so far, being my son was here, and he had it with him.  I can't say I noticed much difference, but I was working night shift, so not the best time to test it out.

I should be getting mine any day now.

Dan


----------



## Astra

Thanks Dan, I'll bear that in mind!

Mine say one tablet per day with a meal. Each tablet is 1000mg (as a 250mg extract) providing Rosavins 8mg.


----------



## D Bergy

My son takes two in the morning and one every four hours or so after that.  He does not take them before going to bed because it will keep him up if he does.

That is what works for him, but he learned from changing the dosage, until it was optimized.  That would seem to be a high dosage, going by the directions, but it is what works for him.

Dan


----------



## mizgarnet

Dan,
Thanks for the info.  I bought some and I have to say, it is working.  My thought patterns are clearer.  I do not hesitate when asked questions.  When faced with a complex problem, I do not feel the panic or doubt.  Decisions are easier.  I am going to let my son try them.  Hopefully it will help him.
Wendy


----------



## D Bergy

Thank you for the update.  It is important to know how often it actually works for real patients.

I received notice that my order from Puritian's Price is back ordered.  I have never seen that happen before.  I made a second order from Swanson's as I do not know how long I will have to wait for the other order.  They have pretty good prices on virgin coconut oil also, so I ordered some of that also.  One of the few cooking oils that is good for you.

Swanson's has many types of Rhodelia, but they all are not standardized and may not contain the needed active ingredients.

A good standardized formula should contain 3% rosavins, and 1% Salidroside.  Otherwise you are not guaranteed to get two of the known active ingredients that make it work.

My daughter is also going to try it out, as she has some depression problems also.  I hope it helps her out.  I will report what she tells me, positive or negative. 

Dan


----------



## ameslouise

No doubt all of us Crohnie's are running Puritan's out of their Rhodiola!


----------



## D Bergy

That would be something, to actually clean them out in a couple of days!  It is a big company so I am sure it is a coincidence.

I do have a few people that are going to try it just among my own relatives, so who knows how many orders they have had?

Unfortunatly, depression is pretty common on my side of the family, and many are looking for something that helps, without becoming depersonalized.

So far two of my three children are either using it, or are going to try it.  Both of my brothers are going to try it out.  I have a niece who has depression.  I was not even aware of that prior to today.  Sounds like she is going to try it out.

We should get some pretty reliable feed back from all of them.  They are all adults, and have been on various medications for depression, so they know what to look out for.

Swanson's has already shipped my order from last night.  Pretty darn fast.  My daughter is here for the week with my grandson.  I hope to have it before she leaves, so she can take some with her.  

Dan


----------



## ameslouise

I just ordered from Puritan's today and am hoping it's not still on backorder!

I also ordered some Krill Oil capsules, Emu oil for my hands, and some kosher glucosamine for my MIL.

I gotta get off the computer or we are going to be broke!

Hope it gives your family members some relief. Didn't know you were a granddad, Dan!  Enjoy the holidays with your family.

- Amy


----------



## Astra

OK, been taking it for a week now, one every day, don't feel any different, it hasn't reduced my fatigue or increased my energy levels, yet.
One thing I've got is heartburn!
Never had this before, hoping it's not the Rhodi, might just be a coincidence?
I think a week is a bit early to tell, so I'll keep on taking them, report back in another week.


----------



## ameslouise

D Bergy said:


> My son takes two in the morning and one every four hours or so after that.  He does not take them before going to bed because it will keep him up if he does.
> 
> That is what works for him, but he learned from changing the dosage, until it was optimized.  That would seem to be a high dosage, going by the directions, but it is what works for him.
> 
> Dan


Joan - maybe you need to change your dosage??


----------



## D Bergy

I have been taking 500 Mg of standardized Rhodelia Rosea and I can't say it has had any dramatic effect, but I have noticed a few differences.  I take one with food in the morning, and the same at noon.

When I wake up in the morning I do feel less sluggish and sharper. I can function right away instead of having to wait for several cups of coffee to kick in.  I probably notice this more than anything else because I usually feel like the living dead when I wake up. 

Mental function is sharper in general, but it also seems to give me a little more patience.  I had to fix a phone problem in our office with the Voice over IP system, which I normally do not even mess with.  I do not have a lot of patience with computer problems in general.   I calmly spent two and a half hours trying various solutions until I found the one that actually worked.  I am not usually calm at the end of something like that.

It does not make me less tired in the afternoon.  At around two in the afternoon I am still tired, like always.  This is when I am working at my regular job.  I get up at 4:30 AM to go to work, so being tired is not surprising, but at least I feel good during the morning.  From 2:00 PM to 4:00 PM I am still tired.  So the RR is not making up for lost sleep, but keeps you sharp in between.

I do not have any depression problems to resolve at this time, so I can't comment on that part.

I would rate the overall effect at about a ten percent improvement in mental sharpness, and generally feeling better in the morning.  Not dramatic but it is helpful.

I have only used it for a few days also, and have not changed the dose.  I am going to take it for a longer time and see if anything changes, but I doubt it will.

1000 mg at one time seems like a lot.  I assume you are taking it with food?  I have not noticed any stomach problems from it, but I do not have a lot of Stomach problems unless I eat something I know will bother me.

My son continues to take it, and it has been allowing him to wake up in time to get to work.  One of its biggest benefits for him.  He really relies on it a lot. 

Dan


----------



## Astra

Hiya Dan & Amy

Yes, I take one a day with food.
This what it says on the tub. and do not exceed recommended dose.
It also says ..
Active ingredient per tablet Rhodiola Rosea Extract 1000mg
(provided by 250mg of a 4:1 extract)
Providing Rosavins 8mg

And.. my heartburn has gone now!


----------



## Astra

Oh and Dan
Please see if you can find out for me about taking Rhodiola Rosea with Amitriptyline.
I've been searching and all that keeps popping up is ... noradrenergic
I don't understand what this means, and I'm not really sure now whether I should be taking the two together?
My dose is 25mg of Amitriptyline
Thanks


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey Joan, I looked for ya, but this was all I could find http://www.yourbodycanheal.com/herb-rhodiola-rosea.html

I am sure Dan's research will tell you more.

Btw Joan, this stuff can increase sex drive :eek2: omg that poor Mark :rof:


----------



## ameslouise

Pen said:


> Btw Joan, this stuff can increase sex drive :eek2: omg that poor Mark :rof:


Heee heee!

I hope that's the truth.  My libido has been nonexistent lately.

- Amy


----------



## Awbrey

Dan,
Thank you so much for the info im going to give it a try. I have I told everyone how much I love this forum? You all have helped me with this horrible disease more than anyone


----------



## D Bergy

I cannot find anything specific that says you cannot take Amitriptyline and Rohodelia Rosea, but I would watch for high blood pressure, as some have reported this effect using other depression medications with it.

Personally, I would not take both, just because they cover a lot of the same territory anyway and all interactions are probably not known.

That is just my way of thinking, but since you have already been taking it, you probably know if it is causing any problems.

Dan


----------



## Astra

Thanks Dan

I was thinking that my Amitriptyline is 25mg, a very low dose, and not for depression, it's for neuralgia.
The only symptoms I've noticed is insomnia. But having said that, the Amitrip knocks me out!  I've started to take the Rhodi early now after breakfast to see if this helps.


----------



## Welsh-bird

Hi Joan, where did you get your supply from, and what brand is it? Thinking I may give this a try for the next few months....can only help eh?

Amy- Increased libido? Think mine went in the bin with my colon. It's now all a distant memory!!

Chunk x


----------



## Astra

I got mine from Nature's Best a UK site online.


And yes, Poor Marky, he won't know what hit him!
But thanks to HRT there's nowt up with my mojo anyway!


----------



## Astra

Ok, here's my results

I've stopped the Rhodi
I'd been feeling awesome lately. No CD symptoms, eating well etc.
I've been feeling like crap since the Rhodi, extreme side effects.
Very lightheaded, dizzy, room spinning, headaches, nausea, hurts when I blink.
I believe this is cos of the Amitriptyline in conjunction with the Rhodi
One of them had to go, I'm afraid it's the Rhodiola.
But.. if these symptoms persist then I'll go to the GP to be checked over, bloods etc
And anyway, I'm not depressed, but Dan rang alarm bells for me
Peeps, just be careful taking this with anti depressants.


----------



## D Bergy

I think it is good you stopped, especially since you had problems that might be an interaction.  It is always better to be on the safe side.

If you ever stop the Amitriptyline, you can try it again if you want to.

I have quit for now because I am having some Stomach problems.  I am pretty sure it is not the Rhodiola, but the Nattokinase I have started lately, to thin my blood.

I stopped both since I started them both close together.  I will reintroduce one at a time, until I know for certain which is causing the problem.

Dan


----------



## HeatherMN

I've been taking it for just over a week now, I feel a little sharper, memory-wise, but I don't think it is doing enough for my anxiety and depression. I am going to try to increase the dose and see what happens. I also have found getting out of bed in the morning is a little easier...


----------



## lillygracken

I am all for herbalism and other natural methods for us to promote our own wellness.  I wasn't familiar with Rhodiola Rosea, but I am going to give it a try.  I am looking into purest colloids  I am hoping to find people here with Crohns that have experience with colloids.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Terriernut

Well, I am noticing I am having some muscle aches and pains.  But mostly, I am hit with the big D today.  I will watch carefully to see if that is the prob.  But, the probs hit after started Rhodiola Rosea.  Could be a coincidence.  

I had tried YONKS ago to try Zoloft for depression and couldnt get off the loo at the time.  So maybe I'm just supposed to be a grumpy shit of an old woman??  Hey, here in the UK we could use a female Victor Maldrew...right??

Misty
perhaps prozac is the cure to all ills??????????


----------



## D Bergy

There are two types of big D.

One is the kind you get when you have the Flu or food poisoning, in which is the body is purging pathogens.

The other kind is unproductive, or a response to something other than a pathogen that is not really a threat.

Muscle aches and pains sounds somewhat like the Flu kind.  It is possible that the RR has bumped up your immune system a bit, and this could be the result.  

There is no way to know for certain, but if it is because of an immune system improvement, it should end at some point.  If not, it will simply continue with no resolution.

Dan


----------



## Terriernut

D Bergy said:


> There are two types of big D.
> 
> One is the kind you get when you have the Flu or food poisoning, in which is the body is purging pathogens.
> 
> The other kind is unproductive, or a response to something other than a pathogen that is not really a threat.
> 
> Muscle aches and pains sounds somewhat like the Flu kind.  It is possible that the RR has bumped up your immune system a bit, and this could be the result.
> 
> There is no way to know for certain, but if it is because of an immune system improvement, it should end at some point.  If not, it will simply continue with no resolution.
> 
> Dan


Dan, it's not food poisoning.  I have plenty of experience with that!  Also my partner is a specialist in that! (meaning he's a food hygiene expert)  Do NOT use a sponge in his vicinity!

No, it could be my immune system reacting...but if I'm going on LDN, and by god I WILL...what could I expect from that!?  I could be all the additives they use in the meds.  Dont know, but something is not right.  Could be Crohnies are especially sensitive, or I am.  But...I will try for a few more days.  I feel better, but not if I have that much gas and D.  I am not adverse for asking the Dr for antidepressants.  For heavens sake, with having a stoma now and not alot of hope for a reversal, I dont feel I am alone in asking for some help with my depression.  And no one else should either.  With all we cronies have to live with, there should be NO embarrassment about depression and stress!!!

Misty


----------



## SmellyMelly

Hello All.

I am new here.

I know this is a very old post, but I just found it when searching for the herb Rhodiola.

I am taking a herbal mixture for UC and it is working well. And Rhodiola has just been added to the mix.

So I did a search to find out if anyone else on the internet was taking it for the same reason. Very happy to have hit upon this site.

Here is some other info I found on it just now: 

"Rhodiola rosea is a remarkable herb that has a wide and varied history of uses. It is thought to strengthen the nervous system, fight depression, enhance immunity, elevate the capacity for exercise, enhance memory, aid weight reduction, increase sexual function and improve energy levels. *It has long been known as a potent adaptogen. Adaptogens are substances that increase the body's overall resistance and help to normalise bodily functions*".

I don't take tablets, as with UC I cannot break them down properly (_I see them coming out the other end still partly intact_) or absorb them properly. I take a liquid extract from the herbalist for better absorption.

It took about two months for the mix to start working and I had some "interesting" die-off effects along the way. But now things are improving on a daily basis if I stick to a proper diet of no gluten, no dairy and a few more nos  

Has there been any more update on Rhodiola for anyone since you last posted here?


----------



## D Bergy

Hello.

My son quite taking it because it was increasing his anxiety but did help his depression.  It was kind of disappointing that it had that effect.

I continued taking it for a while but it made the bottom of my feet itch terribly. I took it for two weeks not too long ago without that effect.  Now I am going to take it for longer and see if that starts up again.  I have this suspicion that the itching might have been caused by a Crohn's related pathogen.  I am fairly sure I have since eliminated or greatly reduced these pathogens, so I suspect this will not happen again.  I could be wrong of course.  In any case, nobody I have asked has heard of this strange reaction.

I have not noticed a whole lot taking it again.  I still get that mental sharpness at work in the morning, when I am usually brain dead.  I have been feeling better this year than I have in years previous, so there is not a whole lot to improve upon, unless it could make me twenty years younger.

Dan


----------



## SmellyMelly

Thanks Dan

I will take it and see what happens..............expecting good things from all I have read so far


----------



## SmellyMelly

SmellyMelly said:


> I am taking a herbal mixture for UC and it is working well. And Rhodiola has just been added to the mix.


So I started taking the Rhodiola two weeks ago.

It is far too early to comment on its UC effect............I am still in the die-off mode and it will take about 12 weeks before it really kicks in. 

But it does have aphrodisiac qualities:

“Russian cosmonauts and athletes have used Rhodiola to improve their performance, stamina and focus. Rural farmers and laborers rely on Rhodiola to help them through arduous workdays. Raves Chris Kilham (medicine hunter): “Rhodiola may be the single most beneficial medicinal plant on Earth. It imparts energy, improves mental clarity, enhances cardiovascular function, relieves depression, boosts the immune system in a dramatic way, helps people to recover from fatigue and is a straight on, full-blown, no-nonsense sex enhancer.”

And I have been feeling a lot more amorous in the past week!!!


----------



## SmellyMelly

SmellyMelly said:


> So I started taking the Rhodiola two weeks ago.
> And I have been feeling a lot more amorous in the past week!!!


UPDATE:

So I have been on it for a a while now. 

My Herbalist says it will take 4 - 6 months of daily use to really kick in for my energy levels; but I can see and feel small but noticeable results already. 

The depression (occasional side effect of UC) has completely vanished. 

And my sex drive has gone through the roof - I am feeling amorous (horny) practically all the time.......... :ysmile:

Very happy with results so far.


----------

